# Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc. DV Relocation Kit and Dyno



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Over the past year and a half, we’ve subjected Project TT to numerous modifications and a few runs on the dyno. The intent was to document as best we could, changes in power as a result of the modifications installed. In a perfect world, we would have dynoed the car stock, then again when we added a chip, again when we added an exhaust and so on. Unfortunately, this isn’t a perfect world. We’ve encountered several setbacks along the way and circumstances beyond our control have precluded us from being able to achieve this. Before we move on to the modifications covered in this installment, let’s recap some of our previous installments to illustrate our point.
* Full Story *


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc ... ([email protected])*

car looks great, Joe. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc ... ([email protected])*

So with a front mount , intake, catback , dv relocation, and GIAC ,boosting at 23psi. the car is putting down 180WHP, how much does a 225 put down to the wheels in stock form? I think you have to find another dyno to test it casue you should see at least 210 at the wheels with that setup.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc ... (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_So with a front mount , intake, catback , dv relocation, and GIAC ,boosting at 23psi. the car is putting down 180WHP, how much does a 225 put down to the wheels in stock form? I think you have to find another dyno to test it casue you should see at least 210 at the wheels with that setup. 

It's not really boosting to 23psi - it's peaking there - which is where you get the big torque spike down low. Stock the car would put down 150whp on this dyno. So i've gotten over 30whp and considerably more torque to the wheels with just those mods. That's right in line with my expectations. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:17 PM 3/26/2007_


----------



## JulioM (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc ... ([email protected])*

What Dyno are you using? I dyno mines on a Dynojet @ Batlground in atlanta and it put out more then that. 
Audi 225
Stock : 179.71 awhp
195.50 awtq

After GIAC, Forge 007 and K&N Drop In :
219.66 awhp
276.06 awtq
Best 1/4 : 14.00 @ 92mph
Spiking @ 25lbs.
Got an exhaust now and havent dyno'd it yet.. hopefully a couple of more ponnies.
Thats all the mods.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc ... (JulioM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JulioM* »_What Dyno are you using? I dyno mines on a Dynojet @ Batlground in atlanta and it put out more then that. 
Audi 225
Stock : 179.71 awhp
195.50 awtq

After GIAC, Forge 007 and K&N Drop In :
219.66 awhp
276.06 awtq
Best 1/4 : 14.00 @ 92mph
Spiking @ 25lbs.
Got an exhaust now and havent dyno'd it yet.. hopefully a couple of more ponnies.
Thats all the mods.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Folks - ALL dyno's are different. Mustang dyno's read low. Dynojets read higher. Stock TT 225's on Dynojets can put down 200whp in FWD mode. If I wanted higher numbers it would matter to me and I'd go to a dyno jet and put down about 240whp. I want to see what the differences in mods are. This has shown that. When your car puts down 150whp stock and gains over 30whp - that puts me in the 275-280 hp range which is what is typical for these types of mods. I'm also running 91 octane. 
Here's a dyno from GIACUSA.com for the TT. Done on a Mustang Dyno with 91 octane. Notice the numbers. 








This is Nathans dyno comparing his modified TT in 91 octane mode vs. 100 octane mode. Notice the baseline numbers. 








Both these dyno's are very similar to what my car puts down. THAT is why I'm very happy with the numbers I'm putting down. 182/214 for Project TT vs. GIAC at 182/216 and Nathan's dyno of 182/212 on 91 octane. Nathans had similar mods to my car. It's never been about the numbers - only about the delta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

Nice work!! This has been a great series.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_Nice work!! This has been a great series.

Thanks!


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Joe, I have watched your TT develop over time (mostly on AW) and have to say it has been fun to see it progress. The chosen mods have been very thoughtful and extremely well done. Objectivity in your reporting has been exceptional as well.
Many thanks.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

cheers Joe
another great write up
great mods and great results


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Joe , I don't mean to be a troll, I think your car is a very nice one , but can you elaborate on this whole Mustang Dynos read low thing ? So some Dynos are BS and you can't trust the numbers ? why do they measure differently?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Joe , I don't mean to be a troll, I think your car is a very nice one , but can you elaborate on this whole Mustang Dynos read low thing ? So some Dynos are BS and you can't trust the numbers ? why do they measure differently?

I really don't know all the technical reasons - but Mustang dyno's are load based dyno's. They put a load on the car during the run, which dynojets don't. This results in lower numbers overall. There's alot more to it technically - but that's the readers digest condensed version. 
Dyno's are only good for tuning cars and determining the changes that modifications make - not for determining how much hp your car makes.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Joe has it exactly right. the delta, or change is what u the owner care about. the numbers aren't bs, they're specific to that machine. i'm Nathan, and the car he's referring to. it put down 152whp/169tq in stock software form. it happened to have exhaust, fmic, intake, dv. Which shows they don't do diddly to a stock software car. add the GIAC magic, and bam 182 whp. add 100 octane and it's 222whp. so when Joe says he gained 30whp this is how he's getting it. so u want a fast TT? as u can see from what i just posted, add mods, add GIAC, add 100 octane and u have 70 whp over stock!!!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Thanks Nathan - hope you don't mind me using your dyno's as examples








The most frustrating thing though is how different dyno's can be. Having seen a number of different dyno's plots and even knowing differences between dyno's it was hard to tell what my baseline should be. 
When I originally dyno'd on a dynojet in fwd mode - the numbers were low - but we really didn't know how low they were. Not until we were able to dyno another stock TT 225 on that same dyno under similar conditions did I even know how low my first dyno was. This lead to the discovery of the high rpm boost leak.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc ... ([email protected])*

Nice job Joe. Sorry for the delayed publishing on my part.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc ... ([email protected])*

Of course not Joe, i never mind


----------

